# IUI -Follicle size/amount?



## knoxydd

Hello all,

Just wanted to see if I can get any info on the ideal size for follicles. I had my ultrasound today and there were 3 in total. 21, 16 & 12. I think they will count the 12 out since it might not mature. I am doing the trigger shot tonight and we are getting the insemination on Sunday morning. My fear is that the 21 might be too big and and repture before the insemination and the 16 might not get big enough.. Am I over thinking this? Is this a valid concern? 
I'm also thinking 2 follicles won't be enough. I hear stores where girls have 3 & 4 :(


----------



## africaqueen

Hi,
I have just completed a cycle of IVF which i know is different but follicles are follicles right? ;-)
I had 4 follies at my scan last fri. x1 21mm, x2 10mm and x1 8mm. We were given the option to cancel as such poor response but we went ahead and i had egg collection on tuesday morning. They got 2 eggs and one of those eggs fertilised and i had my transfer yesterday of a perfect lil 5 cell embie and im now in the 2ww so have faith and all will be fine im sure. Good luck xxx


----------



## Springy

knoxydd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to see if I can get any info on the ideal size for follicles. I had my ultrasound today and there were 3 in total. 21, 16 & 12. I think they will count the 12 out since it might not mature. I am doing the trigger shot tonight and we are getting the insemination on Sunday morning. My fear is that the 21 might be too big and and repture before the insemination and the 16 might not get big enough.. Am I over thinking this? Is this a valid concern?
> I'm also thinking 2 follicles won't be enough. I hear stores where girls have 3 & 4 :(

By the time the 12 releases it may be large enough - they grow roughly 2mm a day so today to tomorrow it will grow to be approximately 14mm and maybe 1 more mm during tomorrow prior to release so 15mm.

The one at 21 is not too large and the 16 is perfect so you know you have at least 2 potentially 3 good follicles - remember it takes ONLY one!!! For my first 2 IUI I had only 1 follicle and then with my last I had 5 potentially 7 ... and all have been BFN so number of follicles doesn't automatically predict success. You just have to believe and trust that all you need is ONE good one and ONE good sperm to make your dream a reality. SO be positive and relax for your IUI. 

:hugs:


----------



## knoxydd

Thanks ladies!

Springy - thats encouraging to hear. I'm just so nervous. The u/s tech said the 12 probably wont make it as did the nurse. They seemd ok with the other 2 but not very encouraging that it looked good or anything. Your tight tho - it only takes 1! Are you doing a 4th round of IUI? They had me on a low lose of follistim amd letrizol. Hopefully something happens. 

Good luck!


----------



## Springy

knoxydd said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Springy - thats encouraging to hear. I'm just so nervous. The u/s tech said the 12 probably wont make it as did the nurse. They seemd ok with the other 2 but not very encouraging that it looked good or anything. Your tight tho - it only takes 1! Are you doing a 4th round of IUI? They had me on a low lose of follistim amd letrizol. Hopefully something happens.
> 
> Good luck!

Yes - we will do one more IUI before moving to IVF. My last IUI where clearly they overstimulated me with that many follicles I was on Gonal F 150IU for 4 days then tapered down to 112.5 for 2 days and 75 for one day. Next month they will be starting me with 75IU for 4 days to see if that helps me produce multiple follicles without a massive spike in my estrogen levels!!!

We took this cycle off as I was an absolute wreck after the last failed IUI and now I'm in a waiting game for AF to show up! Normally I am around 30 days, today is CD 34, no sign of AF and no positive HPT! I know this has happened to me before in a cycle where I haven't ovulated. So just trying to be patient!!!

Good luck with your IUI.


----------

